# Question?



## taterbug (Jan 22, 2011)

What is the difference between an APBT and an American Staffordshire Terrier? They look so much alike! Just wondering... Thanks


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

If you do a search of threads I think I saw something very similar to what you're looking for. Sorry I'm not anymore help.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

same dog split to do different things.
ABPT wer selected to be fighters and amstaff, show dogs.
now from my observations , the old apbt lines look much more leggy and athletic looking but thats just an obsevation . You will surely get a few really good outlooks on the subject from people that have more knowledge than what i have being that i have never owned a gamebred dog yet due only to not being able to come by lines i trust here in michigan


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/14890-american-pit-bull-terrier-vs-staffordshire.html


----------



## taterbug (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you to everyone!!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I always keep it straight thinking it like this, all AST are ABPT but not all APBT are staffy's...


----------

